# Wrist Guards.......



## Guest (Feb 22, 2008)

i think its pro-tec who makes a great pair for skateboarding, i dont know if they have special snowboarding wrist gaurds

Pro-tec wrist guards


my friend has those, he likes them


----------



## joeydzzle (Jan 30, 2008)

I use burton's impact gloves with wrist gaurds already in them. a little on the pricey side but probably just as much as buy gloves and wrist guards seperate.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

Are there any other companies that make gloves or mittens with wrist guards built in? I mean $55 clearance for the Burton Impact gloves isn't bad, but I like to know what my options are.


----------

